# **Update** Better pics!!!



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if you all remember me getting these little monkeys, but I know that even if you don't remember you'll certainly appreciate kitten pictures!!!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

PS- yes I know my apartment is a mess. Moving is no fun!!!! (but hey, we're moving from an apartment to a house, so its not that big of a deal).


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties, I like your kitty meowing :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Adorable! And your little meezers eyes look soooo much better!


----------



## lmm80 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aw! How adorable!

How do they get along?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They are adorable. How healthy she looks now!!! Hooray!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they are cutie pies!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How adorable they are. You can tell they are well loved! 

PS moving is noooooo fun!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww, thanks guys. Actually, everyone gets along much better then ever anticipated. 

My dog tries to mother the kittens. My other cat plays with them with no aggression. 

I guess I really lucked out. 

Yeah, they are much, much healthier then they were three weeks ago. I guess all of the good food and clean (lol!) environment helped them get better as much as the medicine. 

I'll try to load more pictures some time soon. I'll try to get better pictures, because I wasn't pleased w/ these.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They look naughty!! :wink: 
Very cute!! They look great.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What funny pictures! Love the piggyback ones!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol I love the pictures of them on the tree


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pics! Love the one of the power cord chewer (Naughty kitty) and the ones of them both on the tree.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yes, they are certainly trouble!!!!!

Very spoiled, to boot!!!! 

Ah well, what are cats for if not to spoil and cuddle on? I don't mind being a human servant to these guys. They make all of the good times better and make the bad times seem not so terrible.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Love the little monkeys wrestling on the cat tree


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww! Thanks! 

Sometimes, when they're REALLY bad (like chewing up the bottom chords in our blinds) we just sit back and shake our heads like, "What could we do?" LOL! 

Yeah, they do love that cat-tree. 

I REALLY want a kitty condo like Fran's. It's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

that cat tree looks very similar to mine well actually its Miss Chloe's cat tree, she is the only one who gets on it, at least the top level anyway.


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

They're so pretty. The meezer mix looks great too, so much better/healthier than when you first got her.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, they are so cute!

I love watching kittens play, I could sit and watch them all day! :lol: :lol: 

Carol x


----------



## Bizcat (Sep 1, 2007)

Love the power-cord chewing photo! But erm, I hope he does not chew through the wire insulation though..........


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL! We sprayed him with water after we caught him doing that and just to be on the ultra-safe side we removed the cord, too...

Yes, they are precious!!!! 

If I can ever get my photo bucket to load some pictures, you guys will get to see another update... Sheesh!!!! 

Slooow connection on our part! Our router is about to go..


----------

